# What about online... Corporate Affiliation...



## Wealth Creator (27 January 2011)

I am curious as to the feedback I would receive about online corporate affiliate packages as a short and long term wealth generation strategy..


----------



## Wealth Creator (27 January 2011)

*Re: What about on line . . Corporate Affiliation....*



Wealth Creator said:


> I am curious as to the feedback I would receive about online corporate affiliate packages as a short and long term wealth generation strategy..




I have just started an online venture into whether or not these corporate affiliation programs / packages are a worthwhile venture or not..

I am happy to update this as it progresses for everyones benefit however I will only do so if anyone else is interested in this as it will take a fair portion of my time updating..

If anyone is interested please let me know and I will start posting...


----------



## Joe Blow (27 January 2011)

Wealth Creator said:


> I am curious as to the feedback I would receive about online corporate affiliate packages as a short and long term wealth generation strategy..




If it means posting affiliate links with your partner code or links to your own websites you will first receive the infraction feedback and then the ban feedback.

I would advise you to review this thread carefully: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9574


----------



## Wealth Creator (29 January 2011)

Joe Blow,

Thank you for your reply and for the FAQ link...

I have joined an affiliate marketing program however it is all new to me and I am merely only curious as to if anyone else here has explored this as an avenue of wealth creation at all.

I am not utlising the forum to promote and am merely after some AUSSIE based feedback as opposed to all the American feedback online.. 

Thank you once again for your reply.


----------



## Wealth Creator (29 January 2011)

I welcome any feedback anyone may have as to these Affiliate Marketing programs..

Thank you all in advance for any guidance you could give me.


----------

